
Ellen Pao Has a New Site to Push Greater Diversity in Tech - sdneirf
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/ellen-pao-new-site-push-greater-diversity-tech/
======
alttab
Wonder if she'll get kicked off that faster than she did Reddit.

